# Brand new 72 Gallon Community Tank!



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Guys! I'm incredibly excited to say i've finally got my 72 gallon aquarium set up and lookin good! I took some pics and i thought i would share my pride and joy with everyone else =D.
Stocked with:
3 Discus
5 Platys
10 Cardinal Teteras
1 Clown Pleco
1 Apple Snail
2 German Blue Rams

ENJOY!!


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Just a quick update! My german blue rams paired off this afternoon and actually began spawning!!!! I now have a very protective male ram as he stands guard of his babies. They are still little white eggs but it is definately very very cool! If i can get a good picture i will upload one =D


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds awesome. I especially like seeing all those little fishies having room to grow out and spread their fins! What a lovely setup.


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you, i'm really hoping i'll get baby rams, that would be way too cool! But from what i've heard the first couple spawns from a pair usually don't make it, and this is their first.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Very nice. I love discus. It is set out really nice too.

Don't think I would like the cleaning job though lol


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually as of right now, cleaning is not nearly as bad as I thought it would be, but it still takes a good hour to do the water change and clean everything up. But it's really worth it, because the tank looks awesome. those pictures definately don't do it justice


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice setup...

Yea I bet the cleaning takes a while... Takes me about 40 mins to clean my 55 gallon


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Are the goldfish you have in that 55 nearly as dirty as their rumored to be? I've heard many a story that they produce waste like it's nobodies buisness, is that true?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought that it's nobody's business lol. Yes they do pooooooop and poop and pooop like nobodys business. would you be selling the baby blues?


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

The rams? Oh i'de love too, but i'll keep in touch as i honestly don't think this batch is gunna make it. It's their first spwan and i don't have the right equipment to raise them in a tank where they won't get taken out by the larger fish in the tank, or even the parents for that matter. 

But if my pair continue to spawn and i do have a successful group i would be more then happy to sell some of them too you


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

THEY HATCHED!! I have tiny little GBR wigglers!!! It's really cool to watch the parents watch over the babies. They pick up the ones that stray away from the rest and put them back (with their mouths, it's kindof cute  )


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Congrats! :fun: Do you have any videos?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice! I have my discus in the same tank


----------



## direlime (Jul 17, 2008)

Woah i didn't even notice that! Haha, it's a great tank! And i wish someone wouldv'e brought up the video thing sooner  cause i didn't even think about it. So no, sorry funlad, i don't have any video. Surprisingly enough they are living in my community tank (Still don't have the right equip, AHH!) and the parents are doing a good job of watching the little babies. Hopefully I can find something to move them into after they become free swimming or everything in my tank is going to have a midnight snack ;-) . Does anybody know how or what i should feed the little guys after they come off of their yolk-sack. I was reading something about infusiria (something like that  ). Where or how can i get some of that??


----------

